# gamesflatrate



## rzrcop (9. April 2009)

hi leute...

also ich versteh immer noch nich des system von Gamesload - PC Spiele Download

ich mein: ich kann mich da doch ef 1 monat anmelden, alle spiele, die ich ham will ziehn, und dann wieder abmelden...(mindestvertragslaufzeit ist nur 1 Monat!!)

und was ist eigentlich dieses "Zeitkontingent für 90 Tage", wie es in den AGBs http://www.t-home.de/dlp/agb/34281.pdf oft vorkommt!??


----------



## aurionkratos (9. April 2009)

rzrcop schrieb:


> ich mein: ich kann mich da doch ef 1 monat anmelden, alle spiele, die ich ham will ziehn, und dann wieder abmelden...(mindestvertragslaufzeit ist nur 1 Monat!!)



Die Spiele sind fest an deinen Account genüpft, das funktioniert nicht.


----------



## dot (9. April 2009)

Wenn du kein Abo mehr hast, dann funktionieren die Spiele auch nicht mehr.


----------



## rzrcop (9. April 2009)

aachso ist das... Danke für die schnellen Antworten 

und was is dann dieses Zeitkontingent??


----------

